# Must have Meds for dogs owners



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

like with anything you read on a forum, do your research and know how to use meds and be very careful not to overdose your dogs.
With that said here are some must haves for dogs owners and a great way to avoid large vets bills. All of these require no prescription from the vet.

If your dog has diarrhea for a few days Metronidazole is a great antibiotic that works wonders on the gut. I always use it at the first sign of diarrhea and it stops it about 95% of the time.

Dosage
11.5 to 15 Mg per lbs of body weight. This is given BID (mean 2x a day)

example
your dog weights 40lbs so take 40 x 15 = 600 mg or you could use a smaller dose 40 x 11.5 = 460
so since it comes in 
250 mg and 500 mg tablets I would give 500 mg 2 times a day for 7 days.

If you have smaller dogs then like puppies order 250 mg tablets
If you have dogs over 40lbs order the 500 mg tablets

250 mg's Fish Zole, 250 mg Metronidazole, 100 Tablets, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply

500 mg's Fish Zole Forte, 500 mg Metronidazole x 100 Tablets, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply

*CAUTION* you can overdose puppies and small dogs easily with metronidazole and have neurological problems. So I would always use the 11.5 x the body weight dosage and not ever give it to pups under 10lbs but that is JMO.

WARNING: Use any drug with caution and realize that a small percentage of dogs can be allergic to any one of the following antibiotics. Do NOT give antibiotics to a very young dog without consulting a veterinarian, as some drugs (like tetracycline) can harm puppy teeth.

Chephalexin is a great antibiotic for anything else that is not GI related. I use it for any cuts or anything that requires antibiotics. There are exceptions where more powerful antibiotics are required but if you needed those you would have been to the vet anyway.

Cephalexin only comes in oral form, and the dose is 15 mg per pound of body weight, given every 8 to 12 hours depending on the severity of the problem. If you are using a maintenance dose, give it every 12 hours. If the dog has an infection already, use it every 8 hrs.

Again
250mg
Fish Flex, 250 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply
500mg
Fish Flex Forte, 500 mg Cephalexin x 100 Capsules, Non-prescription - Non Prescription - Lambert Vet Supply


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Is this medication exactly the same as the prescription type?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it is, it is marketed as fish meds but who would treat a fish tank with dog doasage..... it's a cleaver way to get around getting prescriptions.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

but may i add to becareful with antibiotics. if you use them just for any old thing and you keep going off and on for short periods and skip doeses your dog will eventually build up an immunity to the antibiotic and it will no longer be useful. so IMO use antibiotics wisely. and for anyone that doesnt know, antibiotics dont treat viral infections.

good post Lisa.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had to replace the links so now go to revival to order it, thanks


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!
my boy has frequent bouts with diarrhea. the boiled chicken and brown rice method helps but it takes a few days. combined with metronidazole, it took just over 24hrs. i will always have this in my doggy pharmacy.
~jo


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Metronidazole is great to get rid of diarrhea especially if it is chronic. Many times it clears up but the Bactria flares up if not treated the right way.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm concerned that keeping my boy on this med indefinitely will kill off the good bacteria in his system. eventually leading to other digestive problems.
do you think it's okay if i keep the dose to 250mg/day? and supplement with probiotics a few times a week? (yogurt and cottage cheese)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No your dog should not be on this longer than 2 weeks if a really bad case. DO NOT keep them on this long term!! how long has he been on the meds, and why are you keeping him on them? What is going on?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i've only administered for the length of time prescribed my vet. i think 7 or 8 days.
Gotti has a loose stool. he's always been that way. it approaches firm but never really gets there. and every month or so he gets the runs pretty bad.
i've tinkered with his diet over the last year. Innova seemed to be best for him. but the diarrhea always comes back. and he gets miserable.
so only admin at first sign of flare up and only for a few days?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah no long than 5 days and give probiotics after the meds are done. have you talked to the vet about his lose stool? Have you tried TOTW? I know my Boston terrier was like that for a while till I switched foods. You can also always give probiotics with meals if the stool is lose it should help with digestion.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

yes, i think my vet is tired of talking about his loose stool. hahaa! i've had 3 fecals done in the last 6 months.
i haven't tried totw. but i'm up for anything that might help. thanks!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what are you feeding now? Your dog might not be able to tolerate rain food. There are some things to try but lets start by what you are feeding.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lisa, have you ever tried vetericyn?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No I had to look it up but it looks interesting, have you used it?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

he's 2yrs 3mos
Innova Adult (dry).
1.25 cups in morn sometimes with yogurt or tbsp of pumpkin
1.5 in the evening sometimes with broccoli, carrots, or green beans.

i've added and subtracted various things. spinach and peas clearly didn't agree. but kept the Innova as a consistent base.

without anything else in rotation, about every 5 or 6 weeks, his stool goes to the races.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

oh yeah, he also gets a few treats throughout the day. one chicken jerky divided into 3rds over the day. and these "pumpkin crunchers" that have apple in them.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> No I had to look it up but it looks interesting, have you used it?


No but I'm buying it today.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Question on cephalexin ---- 15 mg per lb of body weight- @ each dosage or total for the day?


----------



## pwgriffin (Nov 2, 2011)

i've had the diarrhea problem...lots of times my dog was chewing up stuff and eating bits of it and that would get her going. i did have to use that metra...but never had to dose her for that long to get results


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The metronidazole works right away but it is an antibiotic and just like any antibiotic your should not stop after only a few days, 5-7 days should be how long you are on the meds. In reoccurring cases sometimes they need to be on it for a few weeks. It is also an anti-inflammatory for the GI system and helps settle everything down. I love metronidazole but keep in mind it is an antibiotic.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered some cephalexin, and i had great customer service from revival animal.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Probiotics*

Our vet ordered probiotics for Josey for soft stools. After many negative fecals and of course a round of metronidazole. We are giving her Fortiflora - just wondering if this or others have worked for any of you.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I forgot to add the metro to my order, so far ive been using 1/4 of a pepto bismol tablet to control loose stool.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Where can I get this Metro? Can't find a link..
Thx..


----------

